#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Джампел Ценчо

## matoos

*Джампел Ценчо* :Confused:  
кто нибудь может перевести на понятный??
что это за Учение???
спасибо.

----------


## Samten

Джампел Ценджо - 'jam dpal mtshan brjod - Манджушри Нама Самгити "Произнесение имен Манджушри". Текст перечисляющий имена Манджушри, есть садхана и посвящения Манджушри, связанные с ним, многочисленные комментарии. Основной монлам Тайной Мантры. Относится согласно комментариям и к Наивысшей Тантре, и к Внешним Тантрам, в зависимости от традиции и комментариев. В сети есть и английский и русский переводы.

----------


## matoos

> Джампел Ценджо - 'jam dpal mtshan brjod - Манджушри Нама Самгити "Произнесение имен Манджушри". Текст перечисляющий имена Манджушри, есть садхана и посвящения Манджушри, связанные с ним, многочисленные комментарии. Основной монлам Тайной Мантры. Относится согласно комментариям и к Наивысшей Тантре, и к Внешним Тантрам, в зависимости от традиции и комментариев. В сети есть и английский и русский переводы.


о, спасибо большое.
можно ли ссылку на русский текст. спасибо.
это, кстати,из программы Учений ЕСДЛ в январе в Индии.

----------


## Samten

Для matoos. Смотрите П.С. Там ссылка.

----------


## Manu

Тоже хотелось бы ссылку

----------

